
Response to boycott threat, Elsevier agrees to make some papers free - linhchi
http://news.sciencemag.org/scientific-community/2015/12/unique-deal-elsevier-agrees-make-some-papers-dutch-authors-free?utm_source=sciencemagazine&utm_medium=facebook-text&utm_campaign=elsevieroa-1407
======
linhchi
Previous news on the same thread "Elsevier":

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=elsevier&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=elsevier&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

